# HS 1132 Idling REALLY high



## nbe (Feb 26, 2015)

My HS 1132 is still running strong but maybe a little too strong. I have had issues with the engine revving unless choked but I have been able to resolve this by cleaning the plastic pilot jet with one strand of picture hanging wire. It works every time. This season, after I cleaned the jet, the engine began idling really high, higher than it used to run when at full throttle. The throttle lever has no effect on the engine speed, up or down. It just runs really high all the time. 

To clean the jet I have to remove the plastic throttle stop screw. Could I have put that back in wrong? I have adjusted the tension spring on the throttle cable and tried lubricating all the moving parts that I can access without taking the carb apart.

If the engine is under load and the throttle lever is in the slow position the engine will bog down until I move the the throttle lever back to high????
I'm worried about overheating or putting a lot of wear on the engine since it seems to be running wide open. Any thoughts on where to start?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Double-check all the governor linkage; it's the governor that controls/restricts the maximum engine speed. If it is out of adjustment, or a spring/linkage is not correctly installed, you could get an overspeed situation. You really need a small engine tachometer to measure/set the engine speed; *the spec is 3,600 ±150 rpm* (throttle at FAST, auger and drive clutch released)

Here are a few pages from the shop manual that might help:


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

nbe said:


> My HS 1132 is still running strong but maybe a little too strong. I have had issues with the engine revving unless choked but I have been able to resolve this by cleaning the plastic pilot jet with one strand of picture hanging wire. It works every time. This season, after I cleaned the jet, the engine began idling really high, higher than it used to run when at full throttle. The throttle lever has no effect on the engine speed, up or down. It just runs really high all the time.
> 
> To clean the jet I have to remove the plastic throttle stop screw. Could I have put that back in wrong? I have adjusted the tension spring on the throttle cable and tried lubricating all the moving parts that I can access without taking the carb apart.
> 
> ...


Since I have to guess.....I'm guessing that the governor spring has slipped off of the carburetor, it's a very light spring.


----------



## nbe (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for the tips. I will check it out this weekend and let you know what I find. I know it is due for a good carb cleaning but I'm not sure that the carb would cause the engine to run so high. Thanks again.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

nbe said:


> Thanks for the tips. I will check it out this weekend and let you know what I find. I know it is due for a good carb cleaning but I'm not sure that the carb would cause the engine to run so high. Thanks again.


Looking at Roberts diagrams, it will be the "throttle return spring"


----------



## nbe (Feb 26, 2015)

I checked all the springs and they were fine. Turns out the throttle stop screw was all the way in and when I backed it out about half way the engine speed went down. Without the engine running it's hard to see what's happening with the whole governor linkage and throttle control. 
When I idled it down it started revving like crazy. I called it a day because I had to do some other things but after it was all back together I starred it up to put it back in the garage and it ran fine. Maybe with the air cover of it gets too much air?
Anyways, it's running good and I will drain and clean the carb when the snow seems to stop. I'm in nh so I don't know if that will ever happen this year. 
Thanks for the help and guidance.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm not a advocate of draining the fuel tank...a dry tank can lead to rust. I'm more in favor of a full tank (keeping air away from the inside of the metal tank) of course add Stabil fuel stabilizer. I'm also not in favor of some who cover the fuel tank filler cap to keep moister out. When the fuel get warm as it will during the summer, it needs to expand. I fill the tank, shut the fuel off to the carburetor, that lets the bowl valve fall away for the seat......then mow the lawn


----------

